
Ask HN: Are you participating in the global climate strike? - eatwater123
Today marks the start of the Global Climate Strike (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;globalclimatestrike.net&#x2F;), many are taking the day off to get involved in protests&#x2F;marches worldwide.<p>Are you getting involved?
======
bjourne
I flubbed today's date. But I'll participate in events in the coming week.
Especially on September 27 on which the grand finale demonstrations will be
held.

------
gt2
yes, went to a march and listened to demonstrations at the end.

------
fouralarmfire
yep! was pretty awesome and inspiring

------
whtrbt
Yes, I did!

------
shinryuu
Yes!

------
croo
Yep.

